# MXR Duke of Tone (Collaboration with Analogman)



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Similar to MXR's collab with Paul Cochrane to create the MXR Timmy, it looks like another one is in the works but with Analogman this time around:









LEAK: MXR Duke Of Tone a collaboration with Analogman- It's official!


MXR Custom Shop Duke of Tone leaked! Looks to be a collaboration with Analogman based on their famous overdrive.




www.gearnews.com





Not sure if this is a Sweetwater exclusive but hopefully it won't be...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Assuming the licensing deal is fair, I'm happy for Mike. I can't imagine dealing with the backlog of orders made life easy for him.

Jeorge "Mr Huge" Tripps is nicely networked with all the small builders, and provides a good go-between for Dunlop and small reputable builders.

You have to wonder how much longer until we see an MXR Hotcake.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm waiting for the onslaught of duke of tone vs prince of tone videos!

funny story.
I signed up for the KOT waiting list in 2011, and then promptly forgot about it as I never got a follow-up email stating "it's ready to order"

i was then thinking about grabbing a KOT couple years ago.... wait.. didn't i signup before? searched my sent emails and there it was, my original request!

finally ordered in 2020..I might have waited the longest anyone ever has on the list!


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

terminalvertigo said:


> I'm waiting for the onslaught of duke of tone vs prince of tone videos!
> 
> funny story.
> I signed up for the KOT waiting list in 2011, and then promptly forgot about it as I never got a follow-up email stating "it's ready to order"
> ...


I've always put off getting on the list too but finally joined the waiting list in Nov 2020. Looks like we are halfway there as they finally are at orders for 2018 

It'll be interesting to see if this will spur even more people to join the waiting list after they have tried the MXR version.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome to 6 weeks ago


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

MXR, keep doing this stuff! The Timmy, now the Prince of Tone......

What else could MXR do? 

I'd LOVE a Trombetta Rotobone or mini-bone. 

Unobtainable stuff.

I had a King of Tone when they first came out, to me it wasn't that great and it's always fascinated me how nuts people are about it. I'd probably feel the same way about a Klon.

But that Rotobone is NUTS sounding, still not paying the price though, should have got on that mailing list years and years ago and probably the only waiting list/not available type pedal I regret, too late!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

mhammer said:


> Assuming the licensing deal is fair, I'm happy for Mike. I can't imagine dealing with the backlog of orders made life easy for him.
> 
> Jeorge "Mr Huge" Tripps is nicely networked with all the small builders, and provides a good go-between for Dunlop and small reputable builders.
> 
> You have to wonder how much longer until we see an MXR Hotcake.


That's the Way Huge guy no?

Oh hey, Hotcake.........the reason I didn't hang on to that KoT, guess I'm a weirdo (still my fave OD/dirty boost pedal, first "boutique" pedal I ever bought like 22 years ago)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> That's the Way Huge guy no?
> 
> Oh hey, Hotcake.........the reason I didn't hang on to that KoT, guess I'm a weirdo (still my fave OD/dirty boost pedal, first "boutique" pedal I ever bought like 22 years ago)


yup, that's him. He was working at Line 6 and doing Way Huge on the side, when Dunlop approached him at NAMM and made him an offer he couldn't refuse.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought a King of Tone with the high gain side. I never liked it at all.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> I bought a King of Tone with the high gain side. I never liked it at all.


I mean it's a good pedal but it's just a Bluesbreaker x 2. 

I had an original big box Bluesbreaker and you had to crank the gain for any kind of satisfaction and it sounded like.....a Marshall in a box type thing. 

Sounded great, but not waiting list great. And not hundreds of dollars great either, yet some of these pedals prices are so insane.........I'd put that money towards a boutique amplifier personally. 

Anyway really cool that MXR are doing this type of this IMO. Might help guys like Analog Mike and Paul Cochrane get on with other stuff in their life (hopefully designing some new awesome pedal)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I mean it's a good pedal but it's just a Bluesbreaker x 2.
> 
> I had an original big box Bluesbreaker and you had to crank the gain for any kind of satisfaction and it sounded like.....a Marshall in a box type thing.
> 
> ...


It's BASED on the Bluesbreaker topology, but uses different toneshaping and clipping options. Calling it "just a Bluesbreaker" is like saying the Timmy is "just a Tube Screamer" or a wide variety of other pedal are "just" Big Muffs, Distortion Pluses, or Fuzz Faces. It's not a wholly original design, to be sure, but is an audible improvement. The pedal industry is chock full of such things. I don't begrudge them.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> I had a King of Tone when they first came out, to me it wasn't that great and it's always fascinated me how nuts people are about it. I'd probably feel the same way about a Klon.


I've owned quite a few KOTs over the years. When I was gigging more and using my old 64 Deluxe Reverb it was a really great combination. I found that with the DR's volume up at 4, I could get lovely cleans and great od with just rolling the guitar volume a bit. IIRC, it was originally built with Jim Weider and his DR to help get him into that sweet spot. The mania is a bit misplaced these days though. There are so many great OD pedals- including other BB style pedals. The KOT is totally worth what Mike charges. Aftermarket prices though? Forget it. 

BTW, the Rotobone is worth it even at the crazy price people ask. 😆 its a "from my cold dead hands" pedal for me.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

zztomato said:


> I've owned quite a few KOTs over the years. When I was gigging more and using my old 64 Deluxe Reverb it was a really great combination. I found that with the DR's volume up at 4, I could get lovely cleans and great od with just rolling the guitar volume a bit. IIRC, it was originally built with Jim Weider and his DR to help get him into that sweet spot. The mania is a bit misplaced these days though. There are so many great OD pedals- including other BB style pedals. The KOT is totally worth what Mike charges. Aftermarket prices though? Forget it.
> 
> BTW, the Rotobone is worth it even at the crazy price people ask. 😆 its a "from my cold dead hands" pedal for me.


I know (about the Rotobone) 

Could have got on the "nearly one year" waiting list like.....6 or 7 years ago? haha. Yeah, that's a pedal I desire big time, but I don't have that kind of disposable income, well I do, but it's gonna go to something more important than a pedal.

I'm very jealous!


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

zztomato said:


> ...
> 
> The KOT is totally worth what Mike charges. Aftermarket prices though? Forget it.


Yup, for the price he is charging I figured it was worth getting on the list. In the worst case where I find I don't like it, I can sell it and make my money back and then some...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've built a couple replicas that a few forum members have purchased from me. I omitted a few things from the original and added others. One addition is that I found a lesser quality op-amp for one of the channels provided some pleasing tonal variety. Another is that I made switching between modes a panel-mounted toggle, so you didn't have to open up the back. Because there was only room for certain kinds of toggle switches, one channel selects between "soft" (TS-style clipping and no clipping diodes, while the other selects between "soft" and "hard" clipping. It doesn't offer EVERY possible combination, but offers most of them, with far greater ease-of-use. Lastly, I included an order-flipping switch that can set (and easily change) which channel goes to which channel.


----------

